

IOS 6 beta 3 now available. - willfarrell
https://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/index.action

======
pfraze
Are the changes published? If not, could somebody who's trying it let us in on
what's new?

~~~
g0atbutt
9to5mac typically has a comprehensive overview:
<http://9to5mac.com/2012/07/16/whats-new-in-ios-6-beta-3/>

------
ck2
Does ios6 finally have file upload in the browser? Can anyone confirm
firsthand?

~~~
sondh
I can confirm that the file upload works since beta 1. However, if you choose
to take a photo (instead of selecting an existing one), the photo orientation
may not work correctly. Tested with an iPad 2, beta 1 and beta 2. Will update
my reply after testing with beta 3.

~~~
ck2
Are you saying when you take a live photo for the upload, it doesn't embed
exif data with the orientation?

Strange. Does it not send it as a jpeg?

------
Zenst
Nice but as a rule of thumb I only install beta's when they hit version 9,
especialy in the case of IOS 6.

Unless you have dedicated development hardware to play with this, then ask
yourself - how much am I getting paid to test this and is it worth it. Your
choice, use it wisely.

~~~
10dpd
Go read 'Crossing the chasm' - many people on HN are early adopters that love
the opportunity to try out cutting edge software.

~~~
Zenst
Why, please reread what I said. I said I personaly won't as a rule of thumb
and not as a clear definatly not.

I also said it was your choice, use it wisely.

